# [ 2012 ] Schooner II Beach and Racquet Club



## thompson4654 (Jun 8, 2012)

I was trying to find if anybody on TUG has Schooner II Beach and Racquet Club, but was unsuccessful. Does anybody own this resort? What do you think about it? Does 2Br Presidential Ocean front unit, red floating week has an ability to exchange? What is trading power? Any input?


----------



## Gophesjo (Jun 8, 2012)

Have you checked out the spmresorts.com website for Schooner II?


----------



## thompson4654 (Jun 8, 2012)

I did checked website, but I still would like to hear from owners. Whoever owne this resort, are you happy with it? Did you get any nice trades?


----------



## KayVA (Jun 3, 2013)

*Schooner II*

I own a red wk., 1 BR @ Schooner II and am very pleased with the resort.  Have owned there for many yrs.  Have exchanged through RCI and II in past yrs. for some great Caribbean locations, but in last few yrs. have preferred to bring the family down to enjoy the resort.


----------



## LisaH (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm also an owner of a 1BR supreme season week and I am happy with it. Many nice trades to Hawaii, SoCal and Lake Tahoe. What would you like to know?


----------



## jtbrighten (Jun 18, 2014)

*Schooner II*

I am a new owner at Schooner II.  I have rented at Jade Tree Cove, an SPM Resort sister property for years.  I finally decided to buy and found a Schooner 2 resale.  (1 bedroom supreme season)

There is currently construction next door where a Hilton Grand Vacations Club is being built.  I think the construction should be over in about another year.  There is plenty of space between the Schooner II and the new property, so the views should be great on that side of the building when its finished.

The 1 bedroom units at Schooner II are side ocean view units, but have a decent view of the city and the ocean.  I like the 1 bedroom unit layouts better than the 2 bedroom units.  (Note:  The one bedroom units have an alcove area with bunk beds for smaller children and an L-Shape Sofa with pull out queen mattress.)

If you do some searching on hotel booking websites you will see lots of photos of the property.  I believe there are two laundry facilities in the building, but since its an older property there isn't a washer/dryer in the unit.  The boardwalk is a pleasant walk and there are a few restaurants, a coffee shop and bar across the street one block away.


----------

